# partial explanation



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

this is a new treatment out of England for CFS and IBS. As far as I know there is no peer-reviewed research that has documenting it's effectiveness but it might give those of you who read it some idea why I have been so 'demanding' in the past in asking for references. This therapy is based on a particular type of therapy.tom


----------



## rlo (Jun 3, 2001)

Tom:Is there some link so we can read about it?Thanks.Renee'


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

sorry, forgot to post it: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=10;t=000712 tomthis is not a recommendation. BTW.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

Wow! Great research, Tom ! Thanx for that one.I'll write you more privately about my thoughts on this.E*


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I'd be very cautious on this, evie. It's not published research and looks to me to be very loose in their throwing big words and mind/body stuff out. I think they come from the school that once said the solution for a phobia was to get the person to be in a fearful situation and survive.tom


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2003)

Now I have a question. If we need to be cautious about it, then why did you post it? I guess I don't understand. I will say that the only way I've ever overcome anything was by plunging. But perhaps not everyone can do so?


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

This is what I said, Evie. "As far as I know there is no peer-reviewed research that has documenting it's effectiveness but it might give those of you who read it some idea why I have been so 'demanding' in the past in asking for references. This therapy is based on a particular type of therapy." I tend to see postings not as endorsments but as a place to discuss pros and cons of treatments but this does seem difficult for some to understand.tom


----------

